# besoin d'aide



## daklak (9 Novembre 2011)

J'ai besoin d'une des solutions pour résoudre mon problème. jusqu'à maintenant, je suis en utilisant l'iPhone 3G. Mon problème est présent. Je veux utiliser les fonctions de me trouver et retrouver mon ami sur mon iphone. mais, Apple ne pas pris en charge que les fonctions pour l'iPhone en série de moi. Donc, maintenant que je peux faire?


----------

